# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کتاب آموزش codeigniter فارسی لینک مستقیم

## hamidreza_pahlavan

با سلام و درود خدمت تمامی هم وطنانم
کتابی که استاد عزیزم جاب فتاح پور پست کردند حاصل و تلاش چندین ماه من است
به شما عزیزانی که دوستار یادگیر فریم ورکی بی نظری هستید توصیه می کنم در کنار user_guide وب سایت codeigniter این کتاب را نیز مطالعه بفرمایید
تنها هدف از ایجاد آن ارتقاء سطح علمی هم میهنان است و قصد دیگری را در فکر نمی پروراندم باشد که برای شما مفید باشد.
حمید رضا پهلوان
کتاب آموزش codeigniter فارسی لینک مستقیم
http://day.ir/download/CodeIgniterFarsi.pdf
http://daytelecom.com/download/CodeIgniterFarsi.pdf
*لینک های بالا اصلاح شده اند می توانید از این لینک ها استفاده نمایید
*برای ارتباط با من می توانید با ایمیل های info@crystalweb.ir و یا Pahlavan@day.ir مکاتبه نمایید

----------


## mohsenshahab

آقای پهلوان این کتاب در چند چند جلده؟

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

دوست عزیزم قسمتی را که من آماده کردم به صورت کتاب وجود ندارد بلکه user_guide وب سایت codeigniter است

----------


## mohsenshahab

سلام یعنی همین 123 ص است؟ یا بیشتره؟

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

البته بری کسانی که در حد بسیار حرفه ای می خواهند کار کنند بیشتر است اما من سعی کرده ام تمامی قسمت ها را در آن پوشش دهم به جز xml و zip که آنان را نیز قصد دارم به زودی به این کتاب اضافه کنم اما روی هم رفته این کتاب تمامی مطالب را پوشش می دهد.

----------


## pesarkhobeee

سلام بر اقای حمد رضا پهلوان  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگه تو اون پهلوانی باشی که با من هم کلاسی و رفیق بود خیلی جالب میشه
من فرید احمدیانم 
منم جدیدا سوییچ کردم رو CI و عیدو در حال ترجمه بودم که الان سرچ زدم دیدم مثل همیشه شما از ما جلو تری باید بریم بوق بزنیم  :چشمک: 
بهرحال دسستت درد نکنه  :تشویق: 
خیلی خوشحال میشم با هم دوباره ارتباط بر قرار کنیم 
شاد باشی

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

> سلام بر اقای حمد رضا پهلوان 
> اگه تو اون پهلوانی باشی که با من هم کلاسی و رفیق بود خیلی جالب میشه
> من فرید احمدیانم 
> منم جدیدا سوییچ کردم رو CI و عیدو در حال ترجمه بودم که الان سرچ زدم دیدم مثل همیشه شما از ما جلو تری باید بریم بوق بزنیم 
> بهرحال دسستت درد نکنه 
> خیلی خوشحال میشم با هم دوباره ارتباط بر قرار کنیم 
> شاد باشی


سلام دوست عزیز هم کلاسی قدیمی با درسا چه می کنی؟
امید وارم حالت خوب باشه و همیشه سرافراز باشی
می تونی با ایمیل Pahlavan@day.ir با من در تماس باشی موفق باشی

----------


## AtabakAmiri

> کتاب آموزش codeigniter فارسی لینک مستقیم
> http://day.ir/download/CodeIgniterFarsi.pdf
> http://daytelecom.com/download/CodeIgniterFarsi.pdf


سلام

2 لینک بالا متاسفانه کار نمی کنند. لطفا بررسی کنید.

----------


## reza_web

متاسفانه لینک خرابه

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

هر یک از عزیزانی که مایل به گرفتن این پی دف می باشند به ایمیل info@crystalweb.ir یا pahlavan@day.ir  یک ایمیل بزنند و درخواست پی دی اف نمایند در اسرع وقت برایشان ارسال می نماییم

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

دوستان عزیزم لینک های بالا اصلاح شده اند از بابت خرابی واقعا پوزش می خواهم

----------


## امیـرحسین

من چند صفحه ایش رو مطالعه کردم. خیلی خوب و تمیز ترجمه و نوشته شده بود.
فقط حیف که اینقدر بی سر و صداست. همه جا معرفی کنید تا کاربرهای بیشتری ازش سود ببرند.

----------


## binboy

سلام بر همگی
آقای پهلوان دست شما درد نکند کمک خوبی بود. طبق بررسی و مقایسه ای که انجام داده بودم و شما هم اشاره کردید در برخی موارد تذکراتی که در فایل اصلی موجود است، اهمیت نیز دارند و موارد دیگر در عناوین مطرح شده را ترجمه ننمودید، ما منتظر نسخه کامل آن هستیم.
مجموعا کمتر کسی پیدا می شود که همچین کارهای ارزشی را انجام بدهد.
دست مریضا و خدا قوت

----------


## engmmrj

من از روی این PDF کار میکردم اولش همش error میداد فهمیدم که باید قبل اسم کلاسی که extends کلمه CI_ رو اضافه کنم علت این امر چیه ؟
class m extends CI_view

----------


## masato

سلام
خوب شما دارید از یک کلاس فرزند ایجاد میکنید باید از کلمه extends استفاده کنید 
در نسخه جدید نام اول کلاسها بصورت CI_ نوشته شده است 
موفق باشید

----------


## parsboy

با سلام خدمت آقای پهلوان

بابت آموزش بسیارعالی و خوبتون تشکرمیکنم خیلی عالی بودممنون

----------

